# Kitty doesn't know what she's happier about, the food, or the box it came in



## wolfheartmoon (Aug 3, 2013)

I set up this thing from petco to get food delivered to my house, since my little furball only seems to love chicken, I got a variety pack that my local walmart doesn't stock (also figuring I'll get better if it's true that walmart stocks lower quality goods). And she's sniffing the food, and the box it came in, going back and fourth. XD


----------



## Javagal78 (Aug 9, 2013)

My cats usually enjoy the boxes more than the gift, especially shoe boxes. Those are prime fun time


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wolfheartmoon (Aug 3, 2013)

Javagal78 said:


> My cats usually enjoy the boxes more than the gift, especially shoe boxes. Those are prime fun time
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Mine loves any box she can hide in. So this one from petco is great. She can have a new box every month! :O


----------



## Javagal78 (Aug 9, 2013)

Do your cats chew on the cardboard? One of our cats chews, she doesn't eat but she just tears up and chews that's why the boxes don't last long.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wolfheartmoon (Aug 3, 2013)

Javagal78 said:


> Do your cats chew on the cardboard? One of our cats chews, she doesn't eat but she just tears up and chews that's why the boxes don't last long.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yeah she likes to chew it for some reason, I always watched when she was a kitten, and she doesn't eat it either, she just chews on them. Mostly rubs her face along the edges though.


----------

